# Teures Handypostfach: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Abzockertrick



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt : Alte Masche in neuer Aufmachung


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt
> 10.07.2009
> Alte Masche in neuer Aufmachung
> Mit einer als privat gekennzeichneten Kurznachricht an Handybesitzer fängt es an: Eine SMS könne wegen Überlänge nicht gesendet werden. Teil dieser Nachricht sind ein Nummerncode und ein Link zu einer Internet-Seite, wo die Botschaft bei Eingabe des Codes abgerufen werden kann. Wer auf diese Seite geht, muss sich erst einmal anmelden, um die vermeintliche SMS-Nachricht lesen zu können. Doch eine private Nachricht gibt es natürlich nicht. Dafür aber einige Tage später eine Rechnung von einer Firma FairNet Media Ltd. mit Postfach in Flensburg, gefordert werden 48 Euro für die Erstellung des Postfaches und die Nutzung des Dienstes von Handypost.net.


----------

